# AoBR Nob to Big Mek



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been wanting to add a Big Mek to my force for a while now and saw some AoBR Warboss conversions that looked prety good, but I have other plans for my second Warboss. Besides I feel that a Nob is proably a better choice. So I chose a body and and arm and started hacking away. This is where I've come to.








I started off throwing some styrene tubes and bits together and put together a KFF, which for me the the whole reason for doing this conversion. The Nob I choose had a chooper in hid right hand. I cut off the whole arm becaus I didn't want it raised. Then I cutt off his choppa blade and glued a button thingy on the end and some tubes on the other end. This will be his KFF controller. Next I cut off the round bits on his ammo belt and glued some thin rods to the other side to look like screw drivers. I also added an armored plat to his right leg because it looked a little plain. For his left arm I chose a chain axe and filed/cut it so that it resembles a big Wrench. At the moment he is lightly glued so that I can see what he looks like and decide on my next move.
I think I'll add more to his KFF generator and do some more work on his big wrench. Also I can't find it at the moment but I have a welding visor from the Burna box that I'm going to add raised above his face. So theres still a bit of work to go on this guy but I fairly happy with how he progressing at the moment.
C&C Welcome


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Nicely done, I like the all styrene KFF.
Maybe some Bioniks would look good??

Beork


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks really good. I can just imagine the sparks crackling between the prongs on the KFF.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work. I would do something with his face or head though. Maybe some kind of lens or something.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe for the head, flip the one you have for the AoBR Nob head that has that whompin' lens already on it. That one looks a tad more Mek. Just a thought.


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking of using one of the heads with bionics, but I found the Welding visor and will proably go with this. I've also added more worky bits to the KFF, to bulk it up a bit more. Should have some pictures latter on tonight.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey! now that's cool. I'm impressed with the what you've done up til now for sure. Keep it up.k:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah thats really nice. looks like its out of the box. which is impressive


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I've finished this guy and are now ready for painting. I added more worky bits to the KFF and replaced the wire cable to the controller with a styrene rod. Also did some improvments to the Big Wrench and on his left sholder. And I've decided to stick with this head, it now has the visor in place and I've added some looky bits to it. Heres the picture.








I'll post more pictures after I paint him up. Hopefully the light will be a bit better.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

ooh, looking much better with a few simple touch ups
Now go paint ;P

Beork


----------



## AJAX1001 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice Job on the Kustom force Field


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres a close up of the Big wrench conversion. Still haven't painted it yet. As I've been told that Big Meks usually are based on a 40mm base, so I may want to custom it up a bit. Heres the picture.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

nice model maybe make a kustom shoota that will make it look like a real big mek


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

It took me a while to get back to this but I've finally painted the guy. I've based him on a 40 mm base but haven't done anything special to the base yet. I think I'll play a few games first. Any way heres the picture.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

that looks real sweet nice paint job!


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

wow realy nice you inspired me to do the same well not exactly the same but you get it


----------

